# GFCI socket on Predator 6500 keeps tripping on startup



## Sunbelt57 (Nov 9, 2020)

I have 1 socket on my Predator 6500 dedicated to a couple desktop computers, and 2 monitors and it seems that because there is always an initial inrush of current when I plug in the circuit even if the appliances are not on. I think its because there are capacitors in the power supplies that suck a lot of current initially, even before turning them on. I have to keep resetting the GFCI socket and keep plugging it in. It will eventually work, but it's really a pain. Has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it other than bypassing the GFCI socket all together?


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Have you tried another outlet?

GFCI's can go wonky. If the load works on another outlet the GFCI device you are trying to use could be faulty. 

Do you have a UPS in line? Or are you powering up the devices directly?


----------



## Sunbelt57 (Nov 9, 2020)

I've tried all 4 outlets on the generator. It seems to work if I just keep pulling the plug out and resetting the socket. The only thing I'm thinking that could be wrong is that I'm using an outlet strip that has it's own circuit breaker internally. I could try to use a conventional 120v outlet in a box and see if that makes a difference. I hate to butcher the GFCI socket on the generator. I've got a feeling they put those on there for liability reasons.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this the gfci on the gen tripping?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is your internet connection?
if it is cable internet.
it is a grounding issue.
is this for a house generator??
or camping?


----------



## Sunbelt57 (Nov 9, 2020)

iowagold said:


> what is your internet connection?
> if it is cable internet.
> it is a grounding issue.
> is this for a house generator??
> or camping?


The internet router and radio dish is on another power supply. I don't see how it could be a grounding issue because at some point it starts working. It's for my garage. I tried another generator I have and it does the same thing.


----------



## Sunbelt57 (Nov 9, 2020)

iowagold said:


> is this the gfci on the gen tripping?


Yes. There's 2 sockets each with 2 outlets and they all do the same thing.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The GFCI clearly does not like something your plugging in. If you have a l5-30 to 5-20 adapter you can simply hook into a non GFCI protected source.








Amazon.com: Conntek 30126 L5-30P to 5-15/20R Plug Adapter: Sports & Outdoors


Buy Conntek 30126 L5-30P to 5-15/20R Plug Adapter: Cords, Plugs & Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

If I recall, GFCI outlets can be a bit finicky about devices. I know they don't like fridges plugged into them. I presume there are other items that have trouble with them as well.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Sunbelt57 said:


> I have 1 socket on my Predator 6500 dedicated to a couple desktop computers, and 2 monitors and it seems that because there is always an initial inrush of current when I plug in the circuit even if the appliances are not on. I think its because there are capacitors in the power supplies that suck a lot of current initially, even before turning them on. I have to keep resetting the GFCI socket and keep plugging it in. It will eventually work, but it's really a pain. Has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it other than bypassing the GFCI socket all together?


so how are you connected to the gen set?
are you doing an interlock or any connection to the garage electrical grid system?

try doing a ground stake at the generator location if you are doing drop cords.
you should have that any way if you are using the generator as a stand alone power setup
like in a construction or camp site.


----------



## wingless (Oct 29, 2019)

The GFCI receptacles on my salt water boat last for under 10 years then require replacement. 

The GFCI receptacles in my house last about twice as long, then also require replacement.

In all cases, after replacement all is good for a long time.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea i do not like gfci when they are exposed to outdoor or water.
the run in place wet covers are nice or use a gen tent.

yea boat every thing is damp and wet.
corrosion even when not in use!
fresh or salt water dielectric grease is a good thing on all of this electrical!
pm if you need links!


----------



## wingless (Oct 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> yea i do not like gfci when they are exposed to outdoor or water.
> the run in place wet covers are nice or use a gen tent.
> 
> yea boat every thing is damp and wet.
> ...


 Thanks.

My boat wiring is always dry, but the salt air still causes problems. All my GFCI receptacles are within the interior.

Same w/ my house next to a salt water canal. As an example, exterior stuff made from steel doesn't last a decade.


----------



## Sunbelt57 (Nov 9, 2020)

iowagold said:


> so how are you connected to the gen set?
> are you doing an interlock or any connection to the garage electrical grid system?
> 
> try doing a ground stake at the generator location if you are doing drop cords.
> ...


Yeah, that sounds like an easy thing to try. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

darn gfci and gens are a real pain...
we fight it even on grid sites construction poles!
we drive a couple of good ground stakes and a bit of 2 gauge wire and the issues go away!
we now have a puller for the skid loader for ground stakes made!
pretty cool setup and fast if you are good with a skid loader!


----------



## Sunbelt57 (Nov 9, 2020)

I finally replace the GFCI's with conventional outlets. BTW, I don't have the big one anymore. The rings went out for the 2nd time in a row on the 5000. This one has lasted about 8 months. I was running my computer off an inverter which was powered by a car battery which I had to have a battery charger hooked up to it and a volt meter and I had to keep an eye on the voltage because if it got too high or too low the inverter would complain/shutdown.


----------

